# safari quicktime plugin?



## zoranb (Apr 12, 2007)

im trying to view the Apple adverts and im getting this pic
why?


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 12, 2007)

You probably installed a QuickTime codec that broke the connection between between certain embedded video and the plug-in. This happened on one of my systems, but it eventually cleared up. I have no idea what caused the problem or why it cleared up. You might try experiment with your *QuickTime* preferences files.


----------



## zoranb (Apr 14, 2007)

how do i experiment? with what settings?


----------



## BLITZER (May 4, 2007)

I have the same problem. Firefox and Quictime work as ususal, Safari gives the same question mark. I have the problem only on my G5,  not on my iBook. Nobody?


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2007)

Open the folder /YourHardDrive/Users/YourUserName/Library/ and delete the file com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist . This should fix it, hopefully.


----------



## icemanjc (May 4, 2007)

It could also be a broken link and the file is not on the server.


----------



## BLITZER (May 6, 2007)

I deleted com.apple.com.quictime.plugin.preferences.plist and even the quictimeplayer.plist and no result. What else could it be? I have no idea myself, never seen this before. Reinstalled Apple's last security update, does not help.


----------



## Ferdinand (May 6, 2007)

Did you install the latest quicktime update?


----------



## BLITZER (May 6, 2007)

yes, I installed all latest updates, Quicktime as well as System. Reinstalled the System Updat in fact when I discovered this. Must originate somewhere in the updates, before there was no problem.


----------



## BLITZER (May 6, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> It could also be a broken link and the file is not on the server.



I don't think so, as I get the programfine on my iBook.


----------



## riccbhard (May 6, 2007)

Have you tried using a browser other than Safari?

Such as Camino or Firefox.


----------



## BLITZER (May 7, 2007)

Yes I did install the latest Quicktime. I also threw awy the library etc plugin.plugin. Mow I get a blank field at some sites what says click here to install the plugin. when I click I get the picture as is meant but I have to do this everytime on new when I open such a site.


----------



## BLITZER (May 7, 2007)

I have some trouble using this site, I post a reply and I do not see it. I have tried Firefox and it does not have the problem. Hope I can see my answer now on the site.


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2007)

O.K. If you are serious then you will get down and dirty to fix this problem. I would bet some kind of QuickTime plugin is interfering with the video. 

1. Find a web site that gives you the problem and post a link to the page. This way we can see what video is giving you problems.

2. Go to system Preferences->Accounts and create a test user account and log into that. Then go to a page that gives you problems and see if it still gives you a problem. Then report the result back to the board.

3. List of the thread all the Quicktime plugins you have installed could be installed in the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/Quicktime/. please list the plugins in the folder back to the thread.

We will get to the root of the problem if you do some basic leg work and report back to us so we can get ALL the information we could use to help you.  Also please list you Mac model and current OS X system, along with the amount of RAM installed. Be patient, we will trace this problem down.


----------



## BLITZER (May 7, 2007)

Here is the website I found out about the problem.Pictures left under did not appear.
Whe I log in as a guest the same page comes up perfect. 
In my Quicktime folder are:
AlchemyTV.component
DivX Decoder.component
DivX Encoder.component
Flip4Mac WMV Advanced.component
Flip4Mac WMV Export.component
Flip4Mac WMV Import.component

Does this give you a hint? Thanx for your help.


----------



## BLITZER (May 7, 2007)

Sorry, I see I forgot to paste the website:
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-i...ode=lyon,fr&submit=GO&u=1&partner=accuweather


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2007)

Are you on a Intel Mac or PPC Mac?

Plus remove the QuickTime plugins to the desktop and then restart. Then go to the web page (it displays good for me on a PPC & Intel Mac) on your main account and see if it works.


----------



## BLITZER (May 7, 2007)

I am on a G5 PPC. My iBook does not have the same problem. I'll try what you suggest and mail you the result.


----------



## BLITZER (May 7, 2007)

I did it and the result was negative, the problem insited, is that an English word. So I put the Quicktime files back. I'll be away now for one or two hours and by the way I am not in Amsterdam, as I read on my postings, I used to live there but I moved to Lyon in France.That's where I am. Hope you have some more ideas.


----------



## BLITZER (May 9, 2007)

It is a funny problem and I do not know how to solve it. It is not in Firefox, only in Safari. On the Macfixit site the same situation was mentioned. I don't think it is a Quictime problem, it is a Safari problem. Though trashing Safari prefs and the like did not work for me too. System is 10.4.9 and I don't have the problem on my iBook, there every site comes up perfect, for instance www.mappy.com. I cannot get the maps of mappy.com in Safari on my G5.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2007)

That is Flash o that site. Try reinstalling the Flash. This might help.


----------



## BLITZER (May 10, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> That is Flash o that site. Try reinstalling the Flash. This might help.



I had done that already and I did it again now, did not solve the problem.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2007)

I came across this hint today that might help you.


----------



## BLITZER (May 11, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> I came across this hint today that might help you.



The mentioned strings were not there, my QuickTime Video string has three extensions, just as in the good example, not five. I indeed did download new REALmedia, I'll try to delete that now, as just as you I never use it.


----------



## BLITZER (May 11, 2007)

I did remove the REAL files and the problem stayed. And by the way on my iBook where the problem does not exist I do have the five QuickTime plug in extensions mentioned in the mailing as the wrong doers.


----------



## BLITZER (May 13, 2007)

Just to finish this tread. I guess everybody has found out now, it was on several sites on the net. Just don't let QuickTime open flash files, that was all.  Thanx for the help.


----------



## eman13 (May 14, 2007)

I have noticed this same issue since I installed the newest version of Quicktime.  It seems that Quicktime cannot play Flash.
This is how I worked it out:
In *System Preferences*/*Quicktime*, under the *Advanced* Tab, I unchecked *Enable Flash*.
Then, clicked *MIME Settings* and disabled *FlashPix* (under *Images - Still Image Files*) and *Flash Media* (under *Miscellaneous*).

I hope that helps.


----------



## baba (Jul 13, 2007)

Nope. I just installed the latest QT update and turned off the settings above. Still get the ? mark when I try to view an iPhone infomercial on the Apple site.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2007)

I came across this Apple Discussion with a possible fix. You might want to try that. Good Luck.


----------



## baba (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the same problem since upgrading QT. Trying to watch a iPhone video on the Apple site I get this. I can view the video in Firefox.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 15, 2007)

baba said:


> I have the same problem since upgrading QT. Trying to watch a iPhone video on the Apple site I get this. I can view the video in Firefox.



Well did you try the suggested instructions? I have also heard that reinstalling  the Flash plugin might help.


----------

